# Show results!!



## Nigel (Jul 25, 2009)

I was thinking to myself today how I haven't updated you guys on some of Charlies latest accomplishments. He is doing SO well this season, and I couldn't be happier! To start off, a few weeks ago, the Beamsville Fairgrounds hosted an MHCO (Miniature Horse Club of Ontario) points show, here's how Charlie did!

Yearling Stallion - 1st

Grand and Reserve Champion Stallion - Grand












and a photo of me and Devon with our Grand and Reserve Champion winners! ( ie. Charlie and Fashion



)






And last weekend was the OMHC (Ontario Miniature Horse Classics) 2 day quadruple judged (2 each day) AMHR Points show, hosted by Quardream Equestrian Centre in Mount Forest, Ontario. Charlie cleaned house there as well








Day One:

Yearling Stallion 32-36" - First and Second

Junior Grand and Reserve Over - Grand And Reserve

Grand and Reserve Champion Stallion Over - 1 Grand





Day Two:

Yearling Stallion 32-36" - Unanimous First





Junior Grand and Reserve Over - Unanimous Grand





Grand and Reserve Champion Stallion Over - Unanimous GRAND



:BigGrin

So as you might be able to tell, I'm on cloud nine right now with this guy



He will be showing at 2 more MHCO Points shows and 2 more AMHR Points shows this year





Anyways here's a photo from the Classics just after winning Unanimous Grand Stallion on day 2 (he's a goof and likes to overstretch himself hehe)






Thanks to Ernie and Pat Zammit for letting my boy come into my life, and for taking great photos along the way


----------



## Reble (Jul 25, 2009)

[SIZE=18pt]CONGRATULATIONS[/SIZE] Nigel & Charlie





We got there Sunday afternoon, and heard about your winnings.

A lot of buzz about him....



Love those pintos....


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 25, 2009)

Congratulations on your great shows

He is beautiful


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice horse... CONGRATS


----------



## minih (Jul 25, 2009)

Congratulations! You and the horse both look great!


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 25, 2009)

Congratulations! You both look great! Those are great pictures!!!

Andrea


----------



## Horse-Cow-Gal (Jul 25, 2009)

Congratulations Nigel,

I have a special bond with Charlie and Nigel as they are my tough competition! My little guy Windy Peninsula Gravitas shared Grand with Charlie on Saturday, but then stepped down to Charlie, on Sunday..... I think it was the secret bait I gave you Nigel





Charlie and Grady are buds at the show.... hey Nigel can you post the pic of the two of us after out sat class? I would love to see it!

Again we are so happy for you and love your sportsmanship. It is to be commended!

Lisa


----------



## Doobie (Jul 25, 2009)

Good showing!

He is a beautiful boy and you too seem to have a wonderful bond.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 26, 2009)

Horse-Cow-Gal said:


> Congratulations Nigel,
> I have a special bond with Charlie and Nigel as they are my tough competition! My little guy Windy Peninsula Gravitas shared Grand with Charlie on Saturday, but then stepped down to Charlie, on Sunday..... I think it was the secret bait I gave you Nigel
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone!!

And yes Lisa, Grady is a very neat little colt and I did not mind one bit sharing Grand



It makes it even better that he is of your own home breeding





As far as the pictures go, you'll have to bug Dev. Her and I have both been busy working so I think she will be doing some editing tomorrow





Again thanks everyone for the kind and encouraging words! I am SO happy with my guy



:wub


----------



## Jill (Jul 27, 2009)

Way to go!!! Charlie looks great



:yes


----------



## Nigel (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Nigel (Jul 27, 2009)

Here's the pro picture just as they were calling my number for Grand Champion Stallion on day 1 of the Classic


----------



## Matt73 (Jul 28, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks Matt!


----------



## Sterling (Jul 29, 2009)

Congratulations Nigel! What a handsome boy you have there and kudos to you for turning him out so beautifully!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank you! Clipping him can be a bit of a chore, but the outcome is SO worth it



He's starting to put on more weight now that I've changed his feed, so he should be looking even better for our next shows


----------

